# Rash



## roses253 (Feb 9, 2014)

My 15 month old has this rash on her legs, arms, back, and stomach. We can't get into our doctor for a few weeks. We have been exposed to the chicken pox but I've been told that it doesn't look poxy at all. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

No expert, but maybe a contact rash?


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Sears has a good page on rashes:

http://www.askdrsears.com/topics/health-concerns/skin-care/rashes


----------

